# Absolutely vile



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WTF is _wrong_ with some people, I can't believe all the cruel things people do, someone should drown her & her friend, _why_ aren't these people getting jail time for their vile actions:cursing:
Britain- a nation of animal lovers my a**e
Samantha Browning, 21, drowned 4 cats while high on drink and drugs | Mail Online


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I read this the other day and it honestly made me sick to my stomach. RIP precious babies xxx


----------



## Eyeki (Aug 20, 2011)

That is horrific. How could you do that? I honestly don't get people sometimes...


----------

